# Michigan Commercial Vehicle FYI for Drivers



## firemike (Dec 11, 2005)

*Background*: 3 years ago, bought a deisel box truck, Isuzu NQR, 18,000GVW. Before I bought it, I checked with dealer, SOS and even asked a couple police officers I worked with on the fire department if I needed anything special to drive it for my own use. All said no as long as I only haul my own stuff. I knew I would have to get the yearly inspections, commercial plates, etc. but because it was under 26,000lbs I knew I did not need a CDL or chauffers license as long as I only hauled my own materials and equipment. 

*The Story *Got stopped by a diesel bear a couple days ago, had a crack in the windshield on the passanger side down near the bottom ( crack is 18" long and about 4" up from the bottom - he musta been bored...) Anyway, he asked for the ususal, licence, registration, insurance, and inspection tag, but also asked for my medical card.  Medical Card ???????? I asked him what medical card, as far as I knew, I didn't need one. (I've only driven farm vehicles and emergenct vehicles, so I never really needed a CDL either) WRONG. As it turns out, in Michigan if the vehicle is over 10,000lbs GVW, you need a medical card to drive it, unless it is an emergency vehicle, military vehicle, or farm vehicle within 150 miles of the farm. 

I told the officer that I asked several different people before I even bought the truck if there was anything other than a regular license, all said no, so I was completely unaware that I needed a DOT medical card. Even been stopped a couple other times and been through 4 or 5 suprise MDOT roadside truck inspections and was asked for everything else, but never asked for a medical card. 

He didn't really care, gave me a nice $175 fine :furious: , but was nice enough to give me a warning in the windshield as long as I get it fixed within 20 days (what a nice guy :clap: )

So FYI: if you drive a vehicle over 10,000lbs GVW in Michigan and don't have a DOT medical card, you might want to consider getting one. Those in other states might want to check into it as well, hopefully save a fine or ticket.


----------



## Patty (Jan 21, 2006)

That is El Bizarro! :blink: What's the reason for that? I don't quite get the basis of that law. Sure the cop wasn't takin' mushrooms when he pulled you over?:laughing: What next?:w00t:


----------



## Teddo (Dec 3, 2005)

Hey Mike, I've got a cdl and no medical (current) cause I don't drive pro anymore. I'd check with your state DMV and then you might just check with the city or county he was in, they could have a local law on it. 
Then, if it's a no, I'd ask for my money back.
Good Luck!
Teddo


----------



## River Rat Dad (Feb 18, 2006)

although the original thread posted was back in Feb, I can concure that a Medical card is required to drive anything commercial over 10,000 lbs GVW in MI.


----------



## RobertF (Jan 20, 2006)

I believe it's a Fed DOT rule, I've had to have the medical card for a while because of it, I don't break the 26k limit though.


----------

